# [ ASUS VG236H] Monitor flackert und wird schwarz



## trinitrotoluol (7. Dezember 2014)

Hi.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Monitor ( ASUS VG236H / 23" LED 3D ). Und zwar flackerte dieser anfangs nur kurz und dann war alles wieder normal. Inzwischen flackert er nach dem Start von Windows und der Monitor wird schwarz. Er geht nicht in den Standby-Modus, da die Power-LED weiterhin blau leuchtet. Schalte ich ihn wieder ein, funktioniert er wieder 10 Sekunden und wird dann wieder schwarz. Starte ich Windows, funktioniert der Monitor während des Lade-Bildschirms ganz normal. Ich nutze Windows 7 - 64 Bit, habe die Geforce Treiber gerade aktualisiert und hab die Kabel auch geprüft. Scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. 

Was mich stutzig macht, ist, dass der Monitor ja zu funktionieren scheint und nicht in den Standby-Modus geht. Wenn ich den TV als Monitor nutze, funktioniert alles wie gehabt. Kann es ev. an der Graka oder an Windows liegen?

Gruss
TNT


----------



## Che_at_B (7. Dezember 2014)

Wie hast du den Monitor angebunden? Von der Graka oder vom Mainboard oder beides?


----------



## trinitrotoluol (7. Dezember 2014)

Der Monitor ist an der Graka angebunden, der TV bei Bedarf im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du nur ins BIOS gehst, funktioniert er dann ohne Probleme?


----------



## Che_at_B (7. Dezember 2014)

schau mal ob die  auflösung stimmt und ob dein Monitor erkannt wird. Desktop-Bildschirmauflösung


----------



## trinitrotoluol (7. Dezember 2014)

Japp, im BIOS und während der Benutzeranmeldung funktionierts einwandfrei. Hab ihn eben 5 Minuten auf dem Anmeldebildschirm gelassen > funktioniert : / . Sobald ich auf den Desktop komme, ist er nach spätestens 20 Sek. schwarz. Auflösung ist auf 1920x1080 / 120Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Benutzt du am TV das gleiche Kabel?


----------



## trinitrotoluol (8. Dezember 2014)

Nein, ist ein separates. Merkwürdigerweise funktioniert es jetzt wieder ne längere Zeit. Flackert wie wild, aber der Monitor bleibt an.


----------



## Che_at_B (8. Dezember 2014)

Verbindest du über Displayport, DVI oder HDMI?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn er flackert, wackel mal an den Anschlüssen und dem Kabel.
Würde jetzt mal auf Wackelkontakt tippen.
Wenn du noch Garantie hast, einfach mal den Support anschreiben.


----------



## trinitrotoluol (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok, scheint wohl tatsächlich ein defektes Kabel zu sein. Gerade ging er garnicht an. Da habe ich mal am DVI- und Stromkabel gezuppelt und dann lief er wieder. Der Monitor hat auch mal kurzzeitig unten rechts hinterm Power-Button typische Bruzzel-Geräusche gemacht. Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich ein neues Stromkabel bekomme.


----------



## trinitrotoluol (11. Dezember 2014)

Ok, also der Monitor ist definitiv fratze. Habe mir jetzt nen neuen geholt und werde den erstmal zur Reparatur einschicken. Ich danke für eure Mühen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du dir denn für einen geholt?


----------



## trinitrotoluol (18. Oktober 2015)

Habe mir einen Samsung 24'' Monitor zugelegt.

Sry für die späte antwort,aber besser spät als nie ;-/


----------

